# Enlace de WiMax



## josb86 (Nov 8, 2006)

Buenas, tengo que realizar un proyecto para la U sobre WiMax, y quiero saber si me pueden ayudar.
Quisiera saber que características debo tener en cuenta para un enlace de WiMax. Mi profesor me estuvo hablando del número de usuarios, y la potencia del transmisor. Además necesito saber que equipos son necesarios y si los equipos se pueden conectar a fibra óptica. Les agradecería su colaboración.


----------



## Maxtor (Nov 12, 2006)

josb86 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, tengo que realizar un proyecto para la U sobre WiMax, y quiero saber si me pueden ayudar.
> Quisiera saber que características debo tener en cuenta para un enlace de WiMax. Mi profesor me estuvo hablando del número de usuarios, y la potencia del transmisor. Además necesito saber que equipos son necesarios y si los equipos se pueden conectar a fibra óptica. Les agradecería su colaboración.




Cordial saludo:

Bueno con respecto a los enlaces Wimax, tengo cierto conocimiento y ciertas orientaciones que  me gustaria compartir contigo. La cuestion , es que hasta donde conozco no te puedes dejar Fiar por los sistemaas que se ofrecen actualmente en colombia como Wimax( no estoy actualizado del estado del arte en otras partes del mundo). Sin embargo el camino se esta recorriendo a pasos agigantados, la cuestion de este hecho se debe a que la tecnologia wimax como tal, imaginatela haciendote una analogia, con la celular, en la celular, tu pasa con tu comunicacion, de una celda a otra sin perder el enlace, ni que se caiga la llamada. lo mismo se espera con Wimax, que cojn tu misma direccion IP, puedas negociar con otra estacion tu conexion a la misma, sin tener que en resumidas cuentas desconectarte, y volverte a conectar. y ten claro esto, nadie en colombia presta WImax como tal...ni orb... son como actualizaciones  previas a esta tecnologia. debes tratar de investigar lo mas que puedas por que se espera que Wimax (802.16x que es su primera version ve a wimax forum)se ve como tecnologias 3.9G llegando a 4. donde su principal caracteristica, y hago enfasis en eso es poder cambiar de celdas con tu misma IP, sin terminar la conexion.

si tienes mas dudas comentame ando corriendo y creo que te puedo ayudar aun mas, por lo pronto ve mirando estos sistemas, los cuales trabajan con y sin linea de vista, son equipos marca airspan y ya veras las escificaciones. Antes que se me olvide, tu profe tiene razon, los equipos base poseen un numero maximo de usuarios por celdas, si quieres entender como funciona centrate en las 3 primeras capas del modelo osi.

http://www.airspan.com/NewProducts/WipLL/WipLL_OV.htm   (ojo con este wipll wirless ip local loop)

http://www.wimaxforum.org/home/


----------



## wimax (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola a Todos 
Puedes conseguir información en la pagina de AIRSPAN que esta en el mensaje anterior y si los radios que manejan los sectores se comunican a la tarjeta controladora del sector por fibra optica monomodo,actualmente el standart wimax 802.16e es movil y se espera que esta tecnologia reemplaze la celular, inclusive la ITU la integro a la lista de standart de comunicacion junto a CDMA2000 que es el standart de comunicaion celular y ya samsung fabrico el primer celular con wimax asi que investiga un poco mas y veras que esta tecnolgia reeplazara la celular y algun dia sera como la radio y la television


----------

